# new software is downloading to the 721



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

It's not complete yet and I have to go shopping and out to eat. Anyone know what it does? Bug fixes? Slow mo?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe its the channel mapping on channels below 100 for local channels.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Maybe its the channel mapping on channels below 100 for local channels. *


The channel mapping feature showed up in L102. The update I got today was L103. Doesn't look like it has slow motion.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Looks like they fixed the problem with the CID history I had. They removed the Cancel button.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine's at L103 now. You would have thought they would have fixed more than CID? I can't wait for Dish Home.


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Just received L103 update just shortly after 11pm eastern. Do not notice anything different other than menu functions are a little slow....What was the update for?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The problem that I had earlier with me having to select extra buttons not having the options of deleting the program is fixed now.

Anybody else notice any changes?


----------



## BobtopFL (Aug 4, 2002)

According to DISH there was one problem with the new 721 that they were trying to fix immediately. When the 721 is used in conjunction with a DishPro Twin LNBF it caused the receiver to drop the 119 or 110 satellite. They were working on the problem and according to DISH were to have it fixed in a week or so. At 6:00pm Eastern time a new download L103 came through. I am assuming this is the fix they were talking about because I am not dropping 119 or 110 at this time. If there is going to be another one in a week or so I do not know what it is going to do.


----------



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

Anyone figure out what exactly v103 does? I thought it would fix going to live mode bug, but it still does it.

Scott, you seem to know all the inside information. Any news?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope I have heard nothing, maybe they are mad at me for being mad about not being able to use your own ISP with the 721.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I talked to an advanced technician and they said that they are still working on that particular problem.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I just wish they would put the software on 119 in addition to 110. For such an infrequent, low bandwidth use you wouldn't think it would not be a problem.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Their way of doing it is to delay the software release. Maybe it is something they cannot fix that easily.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I had lots of little glitches with L102, and some that weren't so little such as rebooting all by itself 3 times one day while playing back various recordings. Since L103 has been loaded into my system I've had no problems at all. Either I've been very lucky lately or the L103 has swatted a number of bugs!

- Bill


----------

